# Unfermentable Sugars



## mesuite77 (16/12/10)

Wondering if anyone knows of any other unfermentable sugars than lactose. Would like to do a Ginger Beer from scratch that will be bottled. My understanding is that you can use either lactose or artificial sweetener to achieve the sweetness that won't be fermented out. The artificial sweetener has that tang that I am trying to get away from, hence why a scratch brew instead of a kit. My other problem being that one of the people that I brew this for is lactose intolerant so can't use lactose in the brew either.

So, does anyone know of any other unfermentable sugars that can be used to sweeten the final product without altering the taste or leaving that strange aftertaste of artificial sweeteners?


----------



## juzz1981 (16/12/10)

Maltodextrin??

Someone else out there will probably have more of an idea.


----------



## brendanos (16/12/10)

+1 maltodextrin

should be easy enough to track down!


----------



## mesuite77 (21/12/10)

Thanks very much for that. Hadn't thought of Maltodextrin. Will give it a go.


----------



## [email protected] (21/12/10)

The other option is to mash high, and create your own unfermentable sugars.


----------

